# Bristol, CT - BRISTOL CT Fisher Speedcaster 525 for sale



## RollingThunder8 (Jan 31, 2019)

hi everyone I am selling my Fisher tailgate spreader the 525 model. Only have used it for 3 storms, getting rid of it because I got more commercial accounts for salting and I need a bed spreader. I’m trying to get it sold ASAP. Comes with everything $2400 OBO. Bristol, CT


----------

